# Buying (preferably) or making a neck shim



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

So it looks like I won't be finding a new neck for the old Yamaha sc300T I picked up (for more see the link)
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?70142-Neck-for-a-Yamaha-sc300T

...so I got to wondering if I could make this old thing more 'playable'. It has incredible tone but the strings where the neck meets the body (high) and the strings at the nut (low) are very, very different in height. I've been researching and I KNOW I want a full shim, thick to very, very thin, not matchbooks or business cards or guitar picks... all the tricky stuff I've read about. Reason is when I play this guitar without an amp I can feel the body resonating against my body. I tried it on a few strats and I can feel a little bit of vibration, but this Yamaha is REALLY resonant through the body, hence the desire for a full, but tapered, shim.

First is there anywhere they can be bought? I have pretty much zero power tools. I do have a flat power sander but have no clue how I would ever bolt it down upside down to mimic a belt sander. Any help anyone can offer would be really appreciated as it alweays is. Can I use the kind of shims builders use?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You have a couple of options that I can think of off hand. Get a piece of hardwood (a scrap from a hardwood flooring installation or something like that) and make one. A saw, and some sandpaper and patience will get you there......chisels, rasps, and files will speed the process. Or, with a very sharp chisel (or sandpaper on a block and lots of time), slope the bottom of the neck pocket to suit.

I am assuming a bolt on neck here.

That ought to take care of the neck angle. As far as twist, that is something different, and would take a bit more work.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> You have a couple of options that I can think of off hand. Get a piece of hardwood (a scrap from a hardwood flooring installation or something like that) and make one. A saw, and some sandpaper and patience will get you there......chisels, rasps, and files will speed the process. Or, with a very sharp chisel (or sandpaper on a block and lots of time), slope the bottom of the neck pocket to suit.


Yup a bolt on neck is right on. So you're saying slope the actual neck pocket, the body of the guitar? I never thought of that but if I mess up the angle won't I pretty much have ruined the body of the guitar?

The thing I am a little baffled by in making a shim to fit into the neck pocket is how the heck do you hold a small piece of wood about 1 to 2 mm thick and sand one end almost flat? Dan Erlewine in his book says use double sided carpet tape to attach it to a bigger block to hold and sand, but what he fails to mention is how to get it apart from that double sided carpet tape now that at least one end of the shim is, when finished, almost paper thin. It will snap apart for sure. Any thoughts no how to do that?

Anybody in Canada that sells shims?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, if there is enough wood, slope the actual pocket. If you need a bit more in there, glue the wood into the bottom of the pocket and shape it in place. There are a lot of ways you can do it. The Erlewine method will work too.....don't use lots of tape, it sticks really well. Another option (tonewood guys do not read this), is to go to the lumber store and get some shims for installing windows etc. It is soft wood, usually cedar, try it, at least it will give you a template of what to make out of hardwood if you go that direction. It is just a piece inserted in between 2 other pieces, so you are not doing anything permanent doing that.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...awa-Gatineau-experience/page3&highlight=brazo


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...awa-Gatineau-experience/page3&highlight=brazo


Ummmm... I'm not entirely sure what this is. Brazo Music? Buy a neck? Buy a shim? Sell the body? Sell it on Ottawa Kijiji? Sorry I'm just not smart enough to pick up on this one.
:sEm_oops:


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Another option (tonewood guys do not read this), is to go to the lumber store and get some shims for installing windows etc. It is soft wood, usually cedar, try it, at least it will give you a template of what to make out of hardwood if you go that direction. It is just a piece inserted in between 2 other pieces, so you are not doing anything permanent doing that.


I did think of this (oddly enough) and I can get a bag of 40 shims for about $4. Like you mentioned though they are cedar but they will give me an idea of the height I need to get. Thanks for that. Then I spoke with someone at a hardwood flooring company (maple floors!) and they mentioned the guy in charge had a lot of spare pieces and was into guitar!.... Maybe this will turn out? Still it would be nice to find someone who sells shims. I realize they are all different but there must be similarities. 1 mm thick. 1.5 mm thick and we sand the angle?


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd make you one for free but I'm in Ottawa/Gatineau.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...awa-Gatineau-experience/page3&highlight=brazo


Maybe the wrong post?


----------



## Rski (Dec 28, 2013)

A neck shim doesn't need to be that thick to shim the neck either up or down on a bolt on guitar ... I swapped out necks my tele's ...even though they are the same neck, the swapping introduced string heights issues ...one to low and the other to high ...cardboard (not corrugated) will get you started... yeah I've read all these opinions ... for instance a card from a deck will work for starters ...a few things to consider ...the shim should fit the width of the shoulder and never allow the screws to pass through the shim... just trim the shim to rest in the pocket so the screws boarder those holes ... even with the neck separated from the body.. the screw holes on either contacting surface should not be swelled up ...if so ... sand them flat ... insert the shim and secure the neck evenly tightening up the mounting screws... 

Tip ... before unwinding the strings find two pencils and rubber bands ...the idea is to unwind the strings and clamp between the pencils using the rubber band clamp the strings to keep then separated ... then when the neck work is done...the strings are taken out one by one ... they tend to tangle up if left dangling .... you would be surprised how just a 30\1000 inch will reposition the neck


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

whammybar said:


> Yup a bolt on neck is right on. So you're saying slope the actual neck pocket, the body of the guitar? I never thought of that but if I mess up the angle won't I pretty much have ruined the body of the guitar?
> 
> The thing I am a little baffled by in making a shim to fit into the neck pocket is how the heck do you hold a small piece of wood about 1 to 2 mm thick and sand one end almost flat? Dan Erlewine in his book says use double sided carpet tape to attach it to a bigger block to hold and sand, but what he fails to mention is how to get it apart from that double sided carpet tape now that at least one end of the shim is, when finished, almost paper thin. It will snap apart for sure. Any thoughts no how to do that?
> 
> Anybody in Canada that sells shims?


To separate douse it in lighter fluid to release the tape.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Rski said:


> A neck shim doesn't need to be that thick to shim the neck either up or down on a bolt on guitar ... I swapped out necks my tele's ...even though they are the same neck, the swapping introduced string heights issues ...one to low and the other to high ...cardboard (not corrugated) will get you started... yeah I've read all these opinions ... for instance a card from a deck will work for starters ...a few things to consider ...the shim should fit the width of the shoulder and never allow the screws to pass through the shim... just trim the shim to rest in the pocket so the screws boarder those holes ... even with the neck separated from the body.. the screw holes on either contacting surface should not be swelled up ...if so ... sand them flat ... insert the shim and secure the neck evenly tightening up the mounting screws...
> 
> Tip ... before unwinding the strings find two pencils and rubber bands ...the idea is to unwind the strings and clamp between the pencils using the rubber band clamp the strings to keep then separated ... then when the neck work is done...the strings are taken out one by one ... they tend to tangle up if left dangling .... you would be surprised how just a 30\1000 inch will reposition the neck



Yes, I should have been on that......the thick part of your shim will only be a few thousandths thick.....that is why you often just see a business card or a pick stuck in there. Good job with the extra information. Unless it is right in front of you, I find I can forget aspects of what is going on......maybe an age thing.....lol.


----------

